# quick ?, tetra whisper 3i filter



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i've had a Tetra Whisper 3i filter for a few months now, and for some reason after my last water change (i didn't do anything different,) it's over bubbling. the side of the filter where the water first comes up before running thru the actual filter is all these crazy bubbles! they've been pouring thru the filter and all around it (thankfully they're not lifting the top off or anything,) but they're pouring out the front and obstructing the flow of water. it's still doing it's job, and i'm due for another partial water change in a day or so, but i was wondering if anybody else has had similar problems with this filter. i absolutly love it and hate to have to get rid of it.

btw, it's in a 2.5 gal tank w/ a mini hydor heater, and i just changed the filter cartridge a couple of weeks ago. (they last me about 6 weeks maybe a little less.) and you can't regulate the air pump or amount of bubbles in any way (that i know of.) thanx!


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I had the same thing happen about a month ago. I just took the filter apart and washed all of it and the air hose in very hot water and scrubbed it with a little brush, haven't had a problem since. I think mine started bubbling because I took out the cartridge and unplugged the filter while I was treating for ich. The air hose turned blue/green from the ich medicine.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

thanx! i'm planning on doing a regular partial water change today or tommorow anyway, so maybe i'll dismantle it and see what happens. : )


----------

